# Me and sliver bought some new pets



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My boa

No pics of slivers yet but same kind and albino


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Slivers boa currently housed in my terrarium


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ewwwwwwwwww gross.. j/k there pretty neat I just dont posses the stones to handle baby garter snakes so props to you for your inner steve irwin lol


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. you guys get those from Rob ?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Hello. you guys get those from Rob ?


yep, we did too. we're hoping his is male and mine female. adolf and eva. his has a tiny little moustache-like marking.... ;-)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gotta say weird name choice,


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I buried a Tupperware container so they'd have somewhere to hide


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

macframalama said:


> gotta say weird name choice,


it's all about the moustache....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

More pics

Anyone got terrarium lights they wanna give to sliver so he can take his baby home?

He was like a kid with his first puppy when we got them


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice names, i named 2 of my rams Adolf and Ava, LOl. ask rob for a used one for cheap i think he has some in the back. Cheers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother had one, but we stuck with a less German name and named him "Striker" since he struck me a bunch of times.. You just need to realize they need their space to adjust to, despite me being nice it kept going at my hand until he chilled out and realized I was cool. Made my hand bleed all to hell all over the place, I wish I didn't stress him out, particularly because I was too impatient to let him chill in his new digs. Striker was awesome though, I could feed him and have my hand in there and he would attack, even smelling of rat, as soon he realized I was chill, he was cool with me.

Basically what I'm saying is, you can pick them up at the pet store or home, but let them get comfortable for 24 hrs at least, for ball pythons anyways, especially in their warmish housing on the one side.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice babies, glad to hear you will be housing them separately soon, I would also suggest not handling them until a few days after they have eaten, if you need any help getting them to eat frozen thawed let me know but being boas as long as environmental conditions are met you probably won't have any problem  
Do you know if the normal bci is het for albino?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Keri said:


> Nice babies, glad to hear you will be housing them separately soon, I would also suggest not handling them until a few days after they have eaten, if you need any help getting them to eat frozen thawed let me know but being boas as long as environmental conditions are met you probably won't have any problem
> Do you know if the normal bci is het for albino?


yes he is.


----------

